# شيت اكسل هتبهرك فهى برنامج متكامل لحصر الكميات وحساب التكاليف



## mohamed zehiry (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم 

*اقدم لكم شيت اكسل هتبهرك فهى برنامج متكامل لحصر الكميات وحساب التكاليف 
*
الرابط

JumboFile - Easy Way To Share Your Files - Easy way to share your files

اتمنى لكم الافاده

​


----------



## genius2020 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عمل رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## mohamed zehiry (22 أكتوبر 2012)

منور الموضوع اخى الكريم​


----------



## zezo142000 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عمل رائع ​


----------



## حسن احمد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ykazaa (23 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه .......مشكوررر


----------



## mohamed zehiry (23 أكتوبر 2012)

منورين الموضوع بردودكم المميزه​


----------



## the pump (24 أكتوبر 2012)

mohamed zehiry قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...




مشكور بارك الله لك


----------



## abdmaw (24 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## mohamed zehiry (31 أكتوبر 2012)

منور الموضوع بردك المميزه​


----------



## محمد الجفري (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

thanx


----------



## ahmedkhorkhash (3 نوفمبر 2012)

لك جزيل ووافر الشكر والتقدير ويا ريت لو باقى بنود المبانى مثل الكسوات ( سيراميك - بلاط ) والبياض والعزل دهانات
ودوام التوفيق والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## زهير موسى (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamed zehiry (4 نوفمبر 2012)

منور الموضوع اخى الكريم​


----------



## mnar123456789 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وربنا يباركلك وفى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## برهان الدين (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## essa-92 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيت خيرا​


----------



## mohamed zehiry (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*منور الموضوع بردك المميز*​


----------



## المظفر2 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abd_deirani (15 نوفمبر 2012)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed zehiry (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*منور الموضوع *


----------



## م/محمد هندى (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جيفر (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا مهندسنا محمد


----------



## جيفر (27 ديسمبر 2012)

بس فيه مشكلة بحاول احمل , تخرج الرسالة دى 
Error happened when generating Download Link.
Please try again or Contact administrator.
404 Not Found


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى فارع (27 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني انا لم ينزل عندي ها الشيت 
لو تكرمتم نبغى طريق تنزيله


----------



## egsaadelshemy (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*ممكن ترفعه على ميديا فاير او فور شارد لان الرابط لا نستطيع التحميل منه و شكرا*


----------



## Hind Aldoory (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالالا


----------



## sniper xprince (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووور كتير على هالروعة هاد الشيت


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## mohamed zehiry (28 ديسمبر 2012)

رابط اخر

Download Design Sections rar


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (30 ديسمبر 2012)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
كالعادة رائع في مواضيعك وفقك الله وزادك من علمه
يا ليت ارفقت كلمة السر لفتح الشيتات والورك بوكس


----------



## abedodeh (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير باشمهندس لوسمحت في نفس الشيت خاص باعمال التشطيبات وذلك لحاجتي الماسة له اذا امكن مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## m_sweedy (30 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر للملف اخى الفاضل ولكن يرجى وضع الباسوورد لفك حماية الورقة


----------



## mohamed zehiry (30 ديسمبر 2012)

تشرفت بمروركم
لا يوجد كلمة سر للملف اخوانى الكرام


----------



## m_sweedy (31 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed zehiry قال:


> تشرفت بمروركم
> لا يوجد كلمة سر للملف اخوانى الكرام



فعلا الملف لا يوجد له كلمة سر لكن ال sheets الموجودة يوجد بعض الخانات لها حماية بكلمة سر ولا نستطيع التعديل فيها يعنى مثلا انا اريد تغيير عرض العمود لان القيمة لا تظهر ارقام ولا استطيع زيادة عرض العمود لتظهر القيمة بالكامل ولفك الحماية يكون مطلوب كلمة سر


----------



## عماد 2011 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بس يا ريت تكمل معروفك وتساوي ملف بخصوص التشطيبات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الجيار 2020 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## tayfor_1 (29 يناير 2013)

بجد انت برنس اعتقد محدش قاللك التعليق ده قبل كده وجزاك الله كل خير على كل واحد هيتسفاد من حاجه زى كده


----------



## tarekms45 (29 يناير 2013)

ما شاء الله 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ramy rashed (30 يناير 2013)

ممكن علييي الميديا فاير عشان مش راضي يفتح معاي


----------



## عاشق الساحل (31 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## phd_ihab (31 يناير 2013)

عمل رائع الله يعطيك العافية
ولكن هل يمكن تعديل بعض المعلومات مثل العملة من جنيه الى ريال مثلا 
وشكرا


----------



## taher.medany (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن رابط على الميديا فير او الفورشير


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لو سمحت الرابطين لايعملوا ياريت ميديافير او فو رشيرد تبقى تممت جميلك علينا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## essa-92 (22 أبريل 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل​​


----------



## jameel alkaisi (22 أبريل 2014)

الرابط غير فعال للاسف


----------



## jameel alkaisi (22 أبريل 2014)

يا ريت ترفعه على موقع الخليج


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (23 أبريل 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن رفعه على رابط اخر رجاءا


----------



## AYMNKADI (11 ديسمبر 2014)

Very good file


----------



## hassan arafat (14 ديسمبر 2014)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## hassan arafat (14 ديسمبر 2014)

100 %


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر*

*الف شكر الف شكر* 
جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك بك
الرجاء اعادة الرفع على رابط آخر ضروري جدا ​


----------



## leone (1 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في موازين اعمالك


----------



## body55 (11 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكمvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## ابو نواف 111111 (17 مايو 2015)

شكرًا شكرًا


----------

